# das BLASC addon updatet nicht ?



## ChaosX (20. Januar 2007)

der sacht mir immer es gibt eine neue version und wenn ich dan ok drücke um es zu laden kommt kein updatet nur mein ordner geht auf (X:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator).

woran liegt das ?


----------



## Roran (20. Januar 2007)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> der sacht mir immer es gibt eine neue version und wenn ich dan ok drücke um es zu laden kommt kein updatet nur mein ordner geht auf (X:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator).
> 
> woran liegt das ?


Nur mal so als TIP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Forums suche nutzten oder ein paar Beiträge lesen hier im Forum,
dann wäre Dir der Beitrag aufgefallen.

Lesen <--------


----------



## Balaar (21. Januar 2007)

ahoj roran,

wenn du schon eine schlechte hordensignatur benutzt, nimm doch bitte wenigstens die rechtschreibfehler raus. macht gleich einen besseren eindruck.

**
Dir fehlt es an Skill und Klasse ?
Dann spiel Allianz, *DENN* da macht es die Masse.
**

schönen gruß von der allianz
balaar


----------



## Roran (21. Januar 2007)

Balaar schrieb:


> ahoj roran,
> 
> wenn du schon eine schlechte hordensignatur benutzt, nimm doch bitte wenigstens die rechtschreibfehler raus. macht gleich einen besseren eindruck.
> 
> ...


Ja Papa.

Da frag ich mich,
was Dein erster Beitrag für einen Einduck macht,
wenn der so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S.

Horden Signatur und Rechtschreibfehler und Eindruck und Gruß und Allianz, wenn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steine werfen.

Mir so einen Spruch rein drücken und selber in den paar Worten 6 Fehler einbauen, schon ne Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (21. Januar 2007)

schlechte Reaktion von einem Moderator...

Ich finde es sollte etwas mehr Feingefühl an den Tag gelegt werden...


----------



## Gast (21. Januar 2007)

schlechte Reaktion von einem Moderator...

Ich finde es sollte etwas mehr Feingefühl an den Tag gelegt werden...


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Januar 2007)

Gast schrieb:


> schlechte Reaktion von einem Moderator...
> 
> Ich finde es sollte etwas mehr Feingefühl an den Tag gelegt werden...



Wir sind auch nur Menschen...

Eigentlich waren Schimpansen als Moderatoren vorgesehen, allerdings lief die Dressur nicht so gut, da ZAM ihnen ständig die Bananen wegfrass... :/


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Ja Papa.
> 
> Da frag ich mich,
> was Dein erster Beitrag für einen Einduck macht,
> ...




Peinlich.


----------



## White Jen (22. Januar 2007)

lol,wieder so ein Klugscheißer ,der meint alles besser wissen zu müssen...


----------



## Gast (22. Januar 2007)

ja der böse Zam ^^


----------

